# South Texas guy/ECC Glide



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Throw up a picture of your Glide! Skiff pics get me through the day.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome Slacker!


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

View attachment 2535
View attachment 2536
Emoney: Here's pick up day and my view when I fish it solo. Skiff now has a different engine, cooler and grab bar...


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful skiff! Thanks for sharing.


----------

